# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Clen vs. Wynne

## AKVC84

[QUOTE="AKVC84"] Hi, I was just needing some input please. I started out with Clen , but after doing some research, I think I'm too overweight already, & need to start over with some Wynne. From what I understand, if you're a bigger guy to begin with, then Clen is not really the best to start off with. I've heard that Wynne is a much better cutting agent. Any way you can help out with some info??

----------


## Bio-Active

Nutrition is what is going to dictate the cut

----------


## AKVC84

Right I know, I'm doing pretty well with my nutrition intake. But, is there anyway you could give me your opinion on whether not I should switch to Wynne instead of the Clen that I'm taking now? To give you a good idea, I way just about 285, and I am trying to get down to at least 225-230. Which one do you think I should go with?

----------


## Bonaparte

What is Wynne? 
And if you're fat, you should stick to dieting and some cardio.

----------


## AKVC84

> Nutrition is what is going to dictate the cut


 Right I know, I'm doing pretty well with my nutrition intake. But, is there anyway you could give me your opinion on whether not I should switch to Wynne instead of the Clen that I'm taking now? To give you a good idea, I way just about 285, and I am trying to get down to at least 225-230. Which one do you think I should go with?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Right I know, I'm doing pretty well with my nutrition intake. But, is there anyway you could give me your opinion on whether not I should switch to Wynne instead of the Clen that I'm taking now? To give you a good idea, I way just about 285, and I am trying to get down to at least 225-230. Which one do you think I should go with?


what is your current bf%?

----------


## AKVC84

> What is Wynne? And if you're fat, you should stick to dieting and some cardio.


 Wynne is Wynstrol. And I am sticking to tons of cardio.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wynne is Wynstrol. And I am sticking to tons of cardio.


i have never heard of wynstrol?

----------


## AKVC84

> what is your current bf%?


 Last time I checked it, (approx. 6 days ago), it was hi, I think it was 37%. But thats not too horrible, considering my current weight. And I've been doing a lot of cardio, so it's getting better day by day. I still don't feel much change, I do have a lot more stamina than I used to, whenever I was on absolutely nothing. And by the way, if I haven't told you yet, this is my very first time to take a cycle of anything.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Last time I checked it, (approx. 6 days ago), it was hi, I think it was 37%. But thats not too horrible, considering my current weight. And I've been doing a lot of cardio, so it's getting better day by day. I still don't feel much change, I do have a lot more stamina than I used to, whenever I was on absolutely nothing. And by the way, if I haven't told you yet, this is my very first time to take a cycle of anything.


I wouldn't bother with a cutting compound until you get you bf down to at least 12%. Keep working on your nutrition and cardio

----------


## Bonaparte

> Wynne is Wynstrol. And I am sticking to tons of cardio.


That would be Winstrol . And again, you don't want that.

----------


## AKVC84

> That would be Winstrol. And again, you don't want that.


 might be spelt Winstrol . Its basically a cutting agent. I hear good things about it. But like I said, I'm new to all of this. That's why I pretty much need your input and advice if you are willing to help me out with some questions I might have in the future. Also, my body fat will be down to around 12% very shortly. I mean the amount of cardio that I'm doing is just pretty much ridiculous.

----------


## AKVC84

> That would be Winstrol. And again, you don't want that.


 Alright buddy, I just want to let you know that I am new to all this. So if I make any mistakes or you know, well I guess basically act just like a newbie would, it's because I am. I've read & heard that Winstrol is a cutting agent. And I know it's not going to cut me up obviously, I mean I've got more weight to lose. But I'm losing weight at a very good rate, and didn't know if I should stick with the Clen or try Winstrol.

----------


## Bonaparte

You really shouldn't be using Clen either. But IMO nobody should be using clen for fat loss, since it places so much strain on your cardiovascular system and doesn't make a huge difference in results.

----------


## Trevis

> might be spelt Winstrol. Its basically a cutting agent.


lol. what? best cutting agents for you are diet, cardio and sleep.

----------


## RA

To be honest with you clen isn't good for your heart and cardio wont get you that far. Clean diet is the the best.

----------


## JohnnyKirk

in two weeks you need to take ketotifen with clen otherwise the latter will not work anymore...

----------

